# PEACH ICE CREAM



## gary s (Jul 20, 2015)

*Here is my Peach Ice Cream Recipe   This stuff is great. You will want two bowls*​*If you want it even richer use heavy cream instead if the milk*​ ​ ​Papa’s Peach Ice Cream ​ ​*Ingredients*

·         1 quart (32 oz.) cups half-and-half cream

·         3-1/2 cups sugar

·         3/4 teaspoon salt

·         6 eggs, lightly beaten

·         2 cups whole milk

·         2 teaspoons vanilla extract

·   6 to 8 medium peaches, peeled and sliced _or_  4 cups frozen unsweetened peach slices

*Directions*

*1.    *In a large saucepan, heat half-and-half to 175°; stir in the sugar and salt until dissolved. Whisk a small              amount of hot cream mixture into the eggs. Return all to the pan, whisking constantly. Cook and stir over          low heat until the mixture starts to thicken and coats the back of a metal spoon.

*        (Do Not Overcook)*

2.    Remove from the heat. Cool quickly by placing pan in a bowl of ice water; stir for 2 minutes. Stir in milk            and vanilla then strain. Press plastic wrap onto surface of custard. Refrigerate for several hours or 

       overnight.

3.    Place peaches in a blender, cover and process until pureed. Stir into the custard. Fill cylinder of ice cream 

       freezer two-thirds full;  or to the mfg. mark on the cylinder.

Allow to ripen in  ice cream freezer or firm up in the refrigerator freezer for 2-4 hours before serving. *Yield: *about 3 quarts.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2015)

I haven't had Homemade Ice Cream in over 40 years, but I'm saving this recipe, just in case!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yumm!!!


----------



## gary s (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks Guys    It is just too dog gone hot to make this outside so here are a couple of pics on my inside setup













IMG_20150718_163409_703.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jul 20, 2015


















IMG_20150718_163510_964.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jul 20, 2015






Had to finish up with the hand crank.  













IMG_20150718_170222_602.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jul 20, 2015


----------



## disco (Jul 22, 2015)

I love homemade ice cream and will have to give this a try. Thanks, Gary.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2015)

I had to go check if that was a White Mountain? Looks like a good Ice Cream maker.

We still have cranks and when I bought Pop an electric he sort of lost interest. I still remember as a little boy when Pop would get me to sit on the ice cream machine and hold it more stationary for him to crank.

Good memories, I thank you.

Back when, you were either a cooked custard or a raw custard maker....LOL It was so bad, it was like a Ford/Chevy discussion.


----------



## gary s (Jul 23, 2015)

Disco said:


> I love homemade ice cream and will have to give this a try. Thanks, Gary.
> 
> Disco


Hey Disco, How are you?   It's a good one, give it a try

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 26, 2015)

gary s said:


> *Here is my Peach Ice Cream Recipe   This stuff is great. You will want two bowls*​*If you want it even richer use heavy cream instead if the milk*​
> 
> Papa’s Peach Ice Cream​
> 
> ...



Not sure how this one got past me !  Looks awesome Gary, will be trying this for sure ! Thanks for the recipe....   Thumbs Up


----------



## gary s (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks, It's a good one well worth trying

Gary


----------

